
Freedom vote: Dutch digital rights voting advice - oever
https://freedomvote.nl/compare/
======
oever
The two largest parties both have the word 'freedom' in their name and score
worst on digital freedom. These are VVD (Freedom and Democracy) and PVV (Party
for Freedom).

The latter has only one party member so it has left out 'democracy'.

